# Am I Quenching?



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

Something tells me I am quenching, but I don't know how to tell.
I have a 2.0 MkIV that I just bolted a Neuspeed supercharger onto (Please, lets keep my choice for forced induction out of this thread).
Now, From the factory this engine makes 115hp. The supercharger claims to bump hp 50% and torque 55%. That would bring the engine up to a theoretical 172.5 hp on the standard 2.8" pulley (which produces 5 - 7 psi. I have a 2.4" pulley (which I have heard makes 10 - 13 psi). The 2.4" pulley also requires some sort of charge cooling (intercooler or W/M injection). I also have C2 42# programming with the required 42# green top injectors and a VR6 MAF. I am also using brand new NGK BKR8EIX plugs.
The supercharger came with a Snow Performance Stage II MAF W/M system. It also came with a "green" marked 175ml nozzle. According to SnowPerformance, this nozzle is good for 250 - 350 hp. I think that is a little high for my setup. I think I should be running a 100ml nozzle (and possibly turn up the pump?)
Now that you know my engine, ponder my problem.
Off the line, the power feels good, I hear the charger spool and I feel the kick in the shorts (better than I've felt from the 2.0 so far).
After I hit 4500 RPM's, I get a flashing CEL and "Emissions Workshop". I scan the car and I get a Cyl 4 Misfire and random misfire. I do not actually feel the misfire, but the ECU knows it is there. I can turn up the start voltage but then my engine will start pinging around 4000. If I clear my codes and keep it below 4000, I will not get any sort of codes or CEL.
I have not had a chance to log timing pull or knock activity yet. I will be taking care of that tomorrow night at the local GTG. I am also running a 50/50 mix of Methanol. It is not the -20 blue and HEET combination, but I will be getting that very soon since it is the best recommendation short of Boost juice.
If anyone has any recommendations, Please feel free to chime in.
I have already ordered a 100ml nozzle, I just have to wait for it to get here. So what say you, Should I be running the 100ml nozzle? And if so, at what pump pressure? 
Thanks in advance for any and all help. Hopefully this forum proves fruitful.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Am I Quenching? (fixmy59bug)*

I have IMed you some info but for the sake of having the information available to everyone else I will post it:
I have three questions:
1. Are you running stock exhaust or something else?
2. Are you running a stock cam or something else?
3. Where do you have the nozzle installed?
Plan and simple you are quenching. Even with the 2.4" pulley if you do not have a better flowing cam or exhaust system, you are not moving enough air for the 175ml nozzle. When I had the 2.6" pulley plus and AT270 cam and catback exhaust, the 175ml nozzle was too big. When I dropped to the 2.4" pulley the 100ml nozzle wasn't big enough (per VagCom knock sensor and timing logs) so I switched back to the 175ml.
I would install the 100ml nozzle when you get it and set your start and full voltages as follows:
Start = 2.75v
Full = 4.75v
The controller can be a little trick to read because on the upper range of the dials about 1/32" equal around .25 volts. Check out my post on Snow Performance website to see the proper voltage locations:
http://www.snowperformance.net...=1492
I would leave the pump at the factory setting (150psi).
Since you have VagCom you can log the timing and knock sensor activity and adjust accordingly. If you are still quenching turn the start voltage up to about 3v and the full voltage to 5v.
Make sure that you are using a 50/50 mix. You said in on of the IMs that you have access to 100% meth but it is blue. If you are sure it 100% then mix it with distilled water. Usually pure meth is clear so if it is not 100% and you are using a mixture of too much water, you will quench the flame front much easier.
I hope this helps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

